

Internet of things: Making sense of the next Mega Trend with graphs - gamechangr
http://qz.com/269840#1/the-internet-of-things-explained-making-sense-of-the-next-mega-trend/

======
rbickle
$28 Billion dollar market sounds high. More than four times all of mobile?
Maybe in time.

~~~
gamechangr
$28 Billion actually sounds low to me

